
Scientists on Arctic Expedition Choose Ice Floe That’ll Be Home for a Year - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/04/climate/mosaic-arctic-expedition.html
======
dcminter
For a similar approach during the 'golden age' of polar exploration, read the
fascinating "Farthest North" by Fritjof Nansen.

My review of it including Gutenberg links for their free edition:
[http://paperstack.com/post/2018/10/24/a-review-of-
farthest-n...](http://paperstack.com/post/2018/10/24/a-review-of-farthest-
north/)

